# iStat Compact blown fuse help



## fredz4 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello All,

Can someone please help me with which fuse fits an istat compact.

When it blew it cracked the part no. off and i can't read it anymore.

Also where can i get these fuses?

Thanks


----------



## MANNING (Nov 17, 2017)

What makes you think its blown a fuse?


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 17, 2017)

Istat have a Facebook page, maybe try there. All I could find from a search were Microclimate fuses, which use 5 amp Fast Fuses. I am not sure if Istat use the same fuse or not.


----------



## fredz4 (Nov 17, 2017)

I contacted istat via facebook, they replied almost immediately and have put me onto marty buhagiar. Aussie rep i believe should be sorted soon. 
1.5amp fuse.

Just fyi. Marty wont be doing istat warranties or selling fuses in the future. If i find a reliable reasonably priced supply of fuses ill post here.


----------



## Wilfred (Jan 9, 2018)

So what is everyone’s opinion on these Istats


----------



## MANNING (Jan 9, 2018)

Wilfred said:


> So what is everyone’s opinion on these Istats


Before the istat I had only ever used the manual type thermostat so my opinion its very biased.
I really think it's a great piece of gear, great display with plenty of different functions. My only negative would be that it won't control a second output such as a second light


----------



## Wilfred (Jan 9, 2018)

I have been thinking about getting one to run my new incubator but I haven’t heard a great deal on them can you get it to hold temperature with out much fluctuation?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 9, 2018)

Jaycar electronics carry a plethora of fuses for people needing one in future


----------



## MANNING (Jan 9, 2018)

@Wilfred , there is a few different settings available on the menu that allows - dimming, on/off pulse and cooling . I have no problem with mine holding a fairly stable temp and if the day gets hot enough it just switches itself off ( obviously)
But the audible temp warning could possibly be of good use to you. You can also set the hours of heat in hour increments. I have the pulse+ and not the compact as I liked the idea of having a decent display which includes thermometer, hygrometer and barometer


----------



## Wilfred (Jan 9, 2018)

Where do you buy these from what’s the price like on these all I find is American websites


----------



## Pandantic (Jan 19, 2018)

@Wilfred the store I got them from late last year don't stock them anymore (only Habistats now) and couldn't find any other place. Loved it for the settings it could do as I used it for my click and clack and later for the CHE in the final enclosure on pulse without any issues.


----------



## fredz4 (Apr 3, 2018)

I've got a heap of these fuses available now if anyone needs a backup supply.

They fit the Istat compact. 

Does anyone know what fuse the Istat Pulse+ uses, whether its the same or not?


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 3, 2018)

fredz4 said:


> I've got a heap of these fuses available now if anyone needs a backup supply.
> 
> They fit the Istat compact.
> 
> Does anyone know what fuse the Istat Pulse+ uses, whether its the same or not?


You should make a post on market place. I’m sure lots of people will need


----------

